# ارجو من الجميع الدخول وابداء رايه بمنتهي الصراحه( ارجو التفاعل من الاعضاء)



## مهندس وليد سمير (30 أغسطس 2006)

انا قريت الموضوع ده في منتدي واحب من الجميع المشاركه فيه لانه موضوع هام جداااااااااااااا
كم طالب وطالبه يدرسون هندسه وصيانه الطائرات ولا احد منهم لمس حتي جزء من الطياره او بمعني اصح طبق عملي ده حتي مشروع التخرج بيكون مجرد كلام علي ورق
كل اللي بيدرس في الدول العربيه مجرد نظري وكتير من الطلبه لايعرف الفرق بين الطائرات وبعضها
هل المشكله تكمن في......&&&&
1- الطلبه وعدم قدرتهم علي رؤيه الجديد في مجال الطيران
2-االدكاتره وهيئه التدريس بسبب اسلوبهم في التعليم عن طريق المهم الامتحان هيجي فيه ايه مش مهم انت استفدت ايه
واحب لو في اي شخص درس خارج الدول العربيه يحكيلنا عن طريقه الدراسه من كل حاجه(نظام الدراسه- التدريب- مدي الاستفاده)
ارجو الاستماع الي راي كل عضو ومشرف حتي نتمكن من تطوير انفسنا


----------



## barood (30 أغسطس 2006)

أنا خريج جامعة حلب
نحن لا ندرس الصيانة وإنما هندسة الطيران، ومع ذلك هنالك قصور كبير من الناحية العملية في الجامعة

أعزو ذلك إلى حداثة عمر القسم (6 سنوات فقط وتخرج دفعتين حتى الآن فقط)
على كل حال مشاريع التخرج فاجئتنا بالكثير من العمل، من المشاريع التي أحب أن أشيد بها
- مشروع المظلة الطائرة (طائرة powerchute) وتم المشروع بنجاح وطار فوق رؤسنا 
- مشروع طائرة cessna 182 skylane وتم المشروع بنجاح وطار فوق رؤوسنا
- مشروع طائرة شراعية glider تم تنفيذه ولم نستطع إيجاد الظروف الملائمة لطيرانه بعد
- مشروع تحكم بدرجة الحرارة عن طريق الـPLC وتم المشروع بنجاح (ولكنه لم يطير )

من المشاريع النظرية التي تستحق الإشادة:
- مشروع تصميم الطائرات (دراسة متكاملة حول طريقة التفكير السليمة لتصميم طائرة من نقطة الصفر ويتناول طائرة Boeing 727 مثالاً على ذلك ثم مقارنة النتائج مع الطائرة الواقعية)، يتضمن الكثير من العمل على الكمبيوتر
- مشروع برنامج تحليل أداء المحركات النفاثة وفق الدراستين النظرية والفعلية لكافة أنواع المحركات وكل أنواع المخططات 
- مشروع برنامج تحليل أداء الضواغط المحورية وفق نظرياته الثلاث ورسم مخططات توزع الضغوط والشفرات


بالرغم من اسهابي في ما سبق والذي ربما ابتعدت به عن السؤال الأصلي ، أقول:
الناحية العملية ضرورية للغاية ولكننا في الدول العربية يمكننا تدارك ذلك خلال السنوات الأولى من العمل في أي مطار (وأتحدث هنا من واقع تجربتي الشخصية) لأننا نتمتع بالأساس العلمي القوي ، كما أنني أريد أن أذكر بأن الاقتراب والعمل من الطائرة ليس متاحاً دوما فهنالك صف طويل من الشهادات التي يجب حيازتها قبل أن تكون مهندس صيانة على طائرة ما وهي شهادات type او الطراز لذلك يتعجل طلاب الجامعات بطلب العمل مع الطائرة وهم غير مدركين لأن طلبهم من الصعوبة بمكان
على كل الأحوال القراءة الكثيرة والإطلاع على CDs التي تحتوي المعلومات عن النواحي الفنية والتقنية في الطائرة يفيدكم كثيراً كما لا تترددوا في أن تقوموا بمشاريع التخرج التنفيذية حتى تكون حافزاً لكم في المضي قدماً في علم الطيران الواسع الأرجاء

وتقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (30 أغسطس 2006)

جميل جداااااا كلامك اخي بارود واود من الجميع الدخول والاستماع الي ارائهم وملاحظاتهم عن كل كليه بيدرسوا فيها


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (2 سبتمبر 2006)

فين باقي الاراء كي يستفيد الجميع وارجو مشاركه الاخ جاسر والاخ مصطفي


----------



## ليالى_25 (2 سبتمبر 2006)

على فكره انا بجد كان نفسى اكون فى هندسه طيران بس للاسف انا هندسه سيارات وجرارات بس كلامك كويس اوى.وانا بحب اعرف كل حاجه جديده


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (2 سبتمبر 2006)

اهلا بيكي اخت ليالي وان شاء الله مزيد من مشاركاتك القيمه


----------



## TURBOFAN (21 مايو 2007)

ياجماعه الرحمه مال هندسة الطيران ومال صيانة الطائرات
مفيش حاجه اسمها هندسة الصيانه في كل دول العالم
ومفيش مهندس طيران في امريكا حتى يقدر يقرب من طياره ويصلح فيه 
اخي مهندس الطيران زي مهندس العماره الاتنين شغلتهم على نضافه في المكتب نحسب ونحلل ونرسم وبعدين تتصنع عن طريق مهندسين ميكانيكا وبعدين فنيين يتابعو الصيانه للطائره
لاكن مش معقول اكون بدرس تفاض وتكامل واخد العملي بتاعو تغير زيت الطياره مثلا
ادي العيش لخبازه ولو كل واحد اهتم بتخصصو حينجح
معلومه اخيره كل الي بيصنعو ماكيتات الطيارات ليسو مهندسي ولكن ناس حرفيين بس الي صمم الورق اكيد مهندس
فهمت الفرق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## CAROL-LONDON (13 أكتوبر 2007)

عنا في بريطانيا خي الكريم بيكون بالعادة في تدريب عملي منطلع في على المطار او بيكون في طائرات معطلة منقوم باصلاحها وبالعادة هي الطيارات بتكون تالفة او شركات مستغنية عنا وبايعتها لحساب الجامعة 
وحسب معلوماتي في ببريطانيا تعامل مع امريكا لتزويد الجامعات البريطانية بطيارات من مقبرة الطيارات التابعة لامريكا اما بالنسبة للدول العربية فبعتزر عن عدم التعليق كوني لم اعايش الواقع 
تقبل مروري 
مع تحيات اختكم المهندسة كارولين الخوري ​


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (13 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا للتوضيح من الاخت كارولين


----------



## م المصري (16 أكتوبر 2007)

المهندس وليد سمير ,,,,, اتفق معك و بشده ,,,,, ان دراتنا للطيران ,,,,, "نظريه" الي حد كبير ,,,, و لا احب ان افاجئك ان عملنا كمهندسين طيران ,,,,,, يمكن ان يكون نظريا ايضا الا ما رحب ربي 

من زمن كنت قد شعرت بنفس ما تشعر به لدرجة اني بدأت اغير من زملائي المهندسين الغير متخصصين في الطيران ,,,,
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=39549

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## محمد شريف 77 (17 أكتوبر 2007)

اولا : تعقيباً وتأييدا لكلام الأخ TURBOFAN .....يجب ان نفصل بين الهندسة والصيانة ... فالصيانة ليست عمل مهندسين ......فمن يقال عليه مهندس في مصر للطيران مثلاَ ....ماذا يعمل؟؟؟ ( يغير عجل ويزود زيت) اما الهندسة.......ممكن قراءه نصوص في هذا الرابط
http://www.llnl.gov/llnl/06news/com/super_science_newsletter/2004/super_science1.2.html

ويمكن تلخيصها : في مقولة لأحد اكبر المهندسين في هذا القرن Von Karman اعتقد ان الأسم ليس غريبا......صح


```
Scientists discover the world that exists; engineers create the world that never was.
__Theodore von Karman
```

اما الفنيين فهم من ينفذ بيدية ما يحددة له The Maintenance Manual الذي يعده مهندسين بالطبع .... هذا في حالة الصيانة. فكل من يعمل لتنفيذ The Maintenance Manual ليس مهندس.

وفي حالة التصنيع فالمهندس يخرج لوحات التصنيع.....The Blue Drawing.... ويقوم الفنيين بتنفيذها.

اما ما يحدث في مصر فهو.....اننا لا نملك عمل فعلي للمهندسين:70: فهم يريدون اي عمل ويكتفون باللقب ( جاء الباشمهندس راح الباشمهندس) ......وأضف عليه السوء الشديد في حالة التعليم الفني ..... فيعمل المهندس كفني وهو تضييع للوقت اثناء الدراسة لانة بالفعل لا يحتاج الى 5 سنوات من الدراسة الهندسية فيكتفى بسنتين من تعلم فنيات الصيانة .....وهذا ما يحدث بالفعل عند دخول مصر للطيران !!!!! اذن فلا داعي لدراسة الهندسة اصلاً .....!!!!!!!:82: 

فقبل البدء في الحديث عن التطوير .... يجب ان نحدد عن ماذا نريد ان نطور 
هندسة الطيران؟؟؟؟ ام فنيات الصيانة؟؟؟؟ فلكل موضوع اساليب لتطويرة


----------



## م المصري (17 أكتوبر 2007)

اؤيد بشده كلام المهندس شريف ,,,,, 

نحن هنا فنيون بدرجة مهندسين ,,,,,,,,,,,,, 

للأسف الشديد


----------



## يعرب اصيل (17 أكتوبر 2007)

اللي أعرفه ان هناك فرق بين هندسة الطيران وهندسة صيانة الطيران حيث الأول يعتمد على الجانب النظري مع اجاده في استخدام الحاسوب وبرامجها مثل Nastran , CFD وغيرها ولايلزم العمل على الطائرات حيث ان المتخرج من هذا التخصص يكون في التصميم .. اما هندسة صيانة الطيران فالاصل فيها الجانب النظري والعملي معا وتكون هناك ورش عمل يتعلم فيها Reviting , filing وغيرها في الشكل الاساسي ثم بعد ذلك بالتدريج يدخل ورش الطائرات والمعاهد والكليات الذي تدرس صيانة الطيران تهيأ الطالب في نيل على الاجازه في صيانة الطيران من المنطمات الدوليه كا FAA وJAR وهي اختبارات صعبه واللي يجتازها يكون مهندس صيانة .


----------



## يعرب اصيل (17 أكتوبر 2007)

هذا موضوع كتب عن الفرق بين هندسة الطيران وهندسة صيانة الطائرات وفيها شرح كافي 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=23772&highlight=%D5%ED%C7%E4%C9+%C7%E1%D8%ED%D1%C7%E4


----------



## hamassaus (17 أكتوبر 2007)

TURBOFAN قال:


> ياجماعه الرحمه مال هندسة الطيران ومال صيانة الطائرات
> مفيش حاجه اسمها هندسة الصيانه في كل دول العالم
> ومفيش مهندس طيران في امريكا حتى يقدر يقرب من طياره ويصلح فيه
> اخي مهندس الطيران زي مهندس العماره الاتنين شغلتهم على نضافه في المكتب نحسب ونحلل ونرسم وبعدين تتصنع عن طريق مهندسين ميكانيكا وبعدين فنيين يتابعو الصيانه للطائره
> ...


كلمين ملهمش حل
الأولى بصفة انى مهندس معماري
والثانية لأنها تشخص وتعطى حل لمشكلتنا الحالية في القرن الواحد وعشرين
الذي كثيرا ما تجد فيه - الآن - مهندس مدني بتاع كله بصمم عمارات وديكورات
ومهندس عمارة بيصمم اساسات وخرسانات
واهو كله بتاع كله
والخرسانه سرها باتع
معلهش انا خرجت عن الموضوع
بس فعلا التخصص هو اهم شئ


----------



## محمد شريف 77 (17 أكتوبر 2007)

يستحسن ان لا نستخدم كلمة *هندسة* في غير موضعها..........نعم هناك بكالوريوس لصيانة الطائرات
ولكنه ليس *هندسة* !!!!!!!!!:82: الا اذا كنا نقصد بهندسة شيء آخر غير Engineering :81: 

مثال : التخصص الموجود في Embry-Riddle 
http://www.erau.edu/db/degrees/b-aerosystemsmaint.html

اما الهندسة فهذا مثال لها في Virginia Tech 
http://www.aoe.vt.edu/academics/undergrad/AE.php


----------



## فيفو بيبو (19 نوفمبر 2007)

[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']ايه اخوتي ....أول شي أنا طالب سنة رابعة هندسة طيران – حلب[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']أول شي بدي تتأكدوا أنو كل شي رح احكي هوي واقع و صار .......[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']قالوا اننا عم ندرس هندسة طيران بس اخوتي اللي شفتوا أنا هوي عبارة عن مواد أو حوالي 40 مادة مالها علاقة بشي اسمو طيران أو طيارة ....بصراحة أنا مابنكر أنو في بعض مواد أساسية و أساسية جداً بس للأسف الباقي شو.....[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']و خلال السنتين القادميتن اللي رح يصير هوي نظري و نظري و نظري و بعدين ....[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']يعني بصراحة نحنا ما عنا كادر تدريسي جاهز ليعطي شي اسمو هندسة طيران ...[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']حتى انو في بعضن بيحكي عن المحرك النقاث و مكوناته و هوي مانو شايفو بالحقيقة...لأنو وصفلنا شي و تفاجئنا بشي تاني..برحلة علمية إلى المطار و شفنا المحركات و أنواعها و أقسامها ....[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']مابدي اخرج عن الموضوع بس كلمة هندسة طيران هي كبيرة كتييييييييير علينا.....[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']الدول المتقدمة كلها ما عندي شي اسمو هندسة طيران بشكل عام ....أو بتبدأ بهالاسم و بتكمل اختصاص ورا اختصاص ... للأسف نحنا بنقول هندسة طيران و منعطي شهادة و بس....[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']برد على أخي [/FONT]barood [FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] و بقلو كلامك سليم كتير بس لازم يكون في عملي أكتر بكتيييييييييييييير ......[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']اللي حكيتو بالمختصر كتيييييير و تقبلوا تحياتي ......[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']و يقول لازم نتحاور بالموضوع أكتر لحتى نتطور للأفضل ...[/FONT]


----------



## مهندس المواد (23 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يباك بيكم موضوع شيق جدا


----------



## mody_refat (26 نوفمبر 2007)

mashkooor w gazak allah kol kheer


----------

